# Cedar Plank Salmon



## harleysmoker (Dec 28, 2011)

I got these for Xmas so I thought I would give them a try. Soaked them in water for about 4 hours, placed them on the grill for a few minutes each side and rubbed olive oil and sea salt on the side that the fish was on.

I put olive oil, Old Bay seasoning and a little garlic powder on, then thinly sliced onions and lemon and put on top.

Cooked for about 30 mins and turned out great.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 28, 2011)

Look delicious!  Glad they turned out great!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 28, 2011)

these really look good...  the planks, are they a one time use and throw away deal or can you reuse them ?   did you grill them or smoke them ?   about what temp ?


        Thanks


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like a great success!

One-time use for the plank application.  You can use the cedar wood for general smoking on the coals.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)

It looks great love grilling on a plank.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  i got the same grill   i put the plank on one side with a low flame and hi flame on the other side (if you have 4 burners)and close the lid


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2011)

The salmon looks delicious! Never tried the cedar planks, usually just put the salmon right on the grate.


----------



## harleysmoker (Dec 29, 2011)

I cooked them on my gas grill. The thermometer that came on the grill was reading  400* - 425*. I'm not sure how accurate that is I have never checked it. I soaked them for about 4 hours and they caught on fire in about 10 mins or so. I had to spray them with water to put the flames out. Next time I will turn the heat down a bit or turn 1 side down like africanmeat mentioned to try not and burn them so bad.

I have heard you can reuse just rinse off with water, (no soap) and wrap in plastic wrap and put in the freezer until you are ready to use them again. Mine are pretty burnt up so I will probably throw them away and get new ones next time.

I always cooked salmon right on the grate also, I put the fillets on skin side up for a few minutes to brown and give nice grill marks, then finish them skin side down, but these were a Christmas gift so I thought I would give them a try. Also I always thought cedar was poisonous. Reading online it says western cedar is ok but don't use eastern cedar it is toxic if anyone is thinking about buying it from a lumber yard. These were from the grocery store so they are safe to use.

My mother thought it was the best salmon I ever cooked and the wife said it had a really good flavor, but she likes the golden brown crisp when I put them straight on the grate for a few mins, before cooking skin side down.


----------



## ajeromemc (Jan 5, 2012)

I haven't tried the cedar plank salmon . Do ya'll think it would be as good if I used some cedar in my smoker . A friend just cut down a big cedar tree so I have plenty if needed.


----------



## sprky (Jan 5, 2012)

From what I understand you don't want to smoke with ceder.


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 5, 2012)

Also I always thought cedar was poisonous. Reading online it says western cedar is ok but don't use eastern cedar it is toxic if anyone is thinking about buying it from a lumber yard. These were from the grocery store so they are safe to use.

Make sure you are safe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

